
A Few Words About the Faux Rembrandt - JamilD
http://www.newyorker.com/culture/culture-desk/a-few-words-about-the-faux-rembrandt
======
JamilD
From the article: "In truth, the portrait wobbles at a second glance and
crashes at a third. The sitter has a sparkle of personality but utterly lacks
the personhood—the being-ness—that never eluded Rembrandt. He is an actor,
acting."

